# Favorite Golf Terminology



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

We all know that there is a lot of special language in any sport and golf is no exception. Although I thought I knew a lot of terms, I've found that some are regional or country-related and others are pretty much used by everyone, everywhere.

What's your favorite golf term? Either because it's funny, weird, right on the mark, or the only word you could ever use to describe what it is?

I'll start with mine - barkies. This is a bet some players make where if someone hits a tree on the way to the green (something I can do quite often), if they later make par on the hole, they win the bet.

Doesn't have to be just bet-related terminology ... any old thing will do.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

"...in the drink" - this terminology is used by almost everyone. It describes a player hitting the ball into the water. Like, "I hit in the ball into that pond over yonder" and "My ball landed in the drink over there".

My personal favourite is " dance floor" which means the green. As in 'you're on the dance floor'

You could also check out http://www.worldgolf.com/wglibrary/reference/dictionary/dpage.html for other crazy golf terminology.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Mine has to be 'bogey' makes me laugh and want to pick my nose every time I get to use it


----------



## GolfGimp8224 (Apr 28, 2006)

*That's a real whistler!*

I don't really know if this classifies as golf terminology or not, but I have this video tape of Ben Hogan and Sam Snead playing Shells wonderful world of golf. The commentator said something that sounded so funny to me, because it seemed so old school. Hogan hit a drive right down the middle and long on one hole, and the commentator said, "Boy he hit a real whistler there, a real whistler!" I am guessing it is called a whistler because when you hit a really long drive the ball kind of makes a whistling sound if you listen to it. I don't know why but I always found that amusing. I tell my friends they hit a whistler now whenever they hit a nice long drive down the fairway. It sounds so goofy, but makes me laugh.


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I named my golden retriever Divot.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Lol, I know a few, but they are a bit offensive so I won't say.

My favourite term is birdie, just cause they are great when I sometimes get one.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Matthew_22 said:


> Lol, I know a few, but they are a bit offensive so I won't say.
> 
> My favourite term is birdie, just cause they are great when I sometimes get one.


Surely albatros would be better based on this  I would feel great if I got a few albatrose's (is that a word?)


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Sparky, I think it's Albatri :laugh: seriously, it's albatrosses believe it or not

I had to look that golf term up ... hadn't heard it before. In case anyone else is as ignorant as I am, an albatross is the same as a double eagle (3 under par), but is mostly used in the UK - which is why I had never heard the term I guess, since I live and play in Canada and/or the United States.

Speaking of animals, I also like the term "frog hair" which is a term some use for the close-cut grass around the green (also called "fringe").


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

CanCaddy said:


> Sparky, I think it's Albatri :laugh: seriously, it's albatrosses believe it or not
> 
> I had to look that golf term up ... hadn't heard it before. In case anyone else is as ignorant as I am, an albatross is the same as a double eagle (3 under par), but is mostly used in the UK - which is why I had never heard the term I guess, since I live and play in Canada and/or the United States.
> 
> Speaking of animals, I also like the term "frog hair" which is a term some use for the close-cut grass around the green (also called "fringe").


Really? I didnt realise Albatross was a UK thing! hmmm you live and learn! 

frog hair? now ive never heard of that one! Is that something from the States/Canada?


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

A couple I like... a Snowman - if you get an 8 on your card and a 'Sally Gunnell' (Great Britain Olympic gold medallist 400m) - Ugly but a good runner!


----------



## jtb226 (May 18, 2006)

i like the term "chilli dip". not when it happens though. it refers to when you are chipping and hit one about two inches


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

hahahahhaha, thats a good one i love your quote in your sig JTB


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Lie: how your ball is sitting up, how many strokes you've taken, and what you write down on your scorecard. :laugh:


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

cracking up by the "how many strokes you've taken"
you guys are dirty people


----------

